# Make what you need sometimes!



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

So, I asked the question regarding cheap 3D printed kits and having issues gluing. Here are a few pics of the kit almost completed. The first pics are the roof as it came in the kit,. I filled in the holes, primed and painted. This is going to be my very old and run down farm house hence the weathered beaten look. The roof looked like crap so I had my wife use her Cricut machine and cut me out "shingles" from black construction paper. We tried using actually 220 grit sandpaper, but the cutter head wouldn't cut through it. The "shingles" are n-scale correct size. Let me tell you that it is a tedious P.I.T.A. gluing them down, but I like the look so far. I wanted the entire farmhouse to look like the family is living day to day so the house isn't the main concern so the roof is in disrepair and one window is boarded up. When I'm done I'll trim the edges then I'll weather the "shingles" as well and the spray coat the entire thing. with a dull finish.

The second set of pics are for the church for my layout. The church wasn't expensive either so it had no windows. I thought, 'what kind of Catholic church doesn't have stained glass?!?!?!?" So I made some. I used Woodland Scenics Light dimming opaque plastic and just used watercolor paint. I am very pleased with the way it came out and when lit they look even better in my opinion.

Hope you like.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

First Church of the Sacred Hippie, Jerry Garcia presiding? I love it....


----------



## vette-kid (May 2, 2020)

I think it looks fantastic, good work!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

That house is gonna collapse soon! The stained glass is really nice.


----------



## Bluwtr (Feb 28, 2021)

Thanks for the compliments!

LOL! Yeah, that poor farmer is having a rough time of it! He must not vote the right way so Uncle Sugar isn't giving him free money! 

I'm kind of proud of the stained glass windows. They turned out better than I had hoped.


----------

